# My First Splashed Litter =D



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

No pictures yet, born at 1:00 - 1:30pm today becaus ei caught her half way through =D

Mark


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha, congrats, I'm waiting on a litter as well, should be anytime... whats the parents look like?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=9001

Bucks from cream breeding and doe from himi breeding, If ive remember thats rightly but i am half asleep haha


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remember seeing that thread, I loved the first picture of your male!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

No, the buck and doe are both spl x cream, but genetically the doe is a spl himi and the buck is a spl siamese. Pix when the markings are through Mark!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Mark said:


> No pictures yet, born at 1:00 - 1:30pm today becaus ei caught her half way through =D
> 
> Mark


mark i know there to coming for my spl now lol you have to sleep with 1eye open lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Aaaahh thanks for correcting it Heather =] None of this litter is going anywhere Niel =]


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Mark said:


> Aaaahh thanks for correcting it Heather =] None of this litter is going anywhere Niel =]


i have to come i steal a male them you not looking lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Markings have started to come through, will get pictures today =D


----------

